
CCPA Opt Out Tool - svnpenn
https://www.privacyrights.info/
======
coderintherye
Interesting, I had never heard of the Digital Advertising Alliance.

History here:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/AdChoices](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/AdChoices)
And here: [https://medium.com/golden-data/what-is-the-digital-
advertisi...](https://medium.com/golden-data/what-is-the-digital-advertising-
alliance-daa-50b957721ba2)

------
hedora
It wants me to enable tracking so I can opt out of tracking.

I’d support a ballot measure to switch CCPA from opt out to opt in. This is
ridiculous.

